# Hire a professional handler or show Ryley ourselves?



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Seriously considering showing Ryley in early March. He turns 7 months old on Feb 3 and he's never been to a show let alone inside the ring. Right now he has no training re the show ring whatsoever.

My wife would like to try and show him herself (she's never done this before and actually has only been to one dog show in her life). I think we should hire a professional handler.

What do you think?


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I think, if you can't find handling classes to get the two of them into and don't want to toss money away, it might be better to hire a handler. For now anyway. There's a lot of little things that you need to keep in mind or you're going to possibly annoy people, and the golden show ring is not always a nice friendly place to be, there's been some tantrums and so on at times. Check with Wendy, she might be doing conformation classes or know who is doing them. I know she gave me some good advice on things when I was learning the ropes. I still avoid conformation rings but at least kinda knew how it all worked.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Gibbs is just a little older than Ryley. He was the pick male puppy from his litter. Has Ryley been evaluated by his breeder lately? There are many things to look at such as bite, bone, proportions, movement, disqualifying faults, etc. Check in with him or her to see what they think! You'll also need to change his registration from limited to full if it isn't already.

We began with teaching 'watch me' so that the dog looks at you. Start with that! You'll want to get a show lead and practice 'stacking' and just having him stand still at first. You can then build up to placing the feet correctly. You will want to do these things before hiring a handler. It will save you a lot of money to teach these things yourself. 

We just began a conformation class. It was SO much fun. I feel like I've been bitten by the conformation bug already.  I think your wife should sign up for a class. It will get Ryley acclimated to dogs being in front/behind him and not being able to play. Having a pro-handler teach the class gives you so many tips and you could eventually send the dog out with him/her if you decide to get a handler. You'll already know one! 

Have fun, I know we are!

P.S. I've been reading the book "Show Me" by D. Caroline Coile. I have found the information to be great for a newbie.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

do you plan to show him in the US or Canada? I think there's a big difference and that might influence which route you take.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I think before deciding to show him you need to find someone who can show you the ropes, evaluate your dog, get YOU some training, and basically prepare yourselves way more than you probably imagine. Showing up at a show for the first time and walking into the ring with no training is a surefire way to have a miserable time.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

My girl's first show was at 17 months and i hired a handler and still do....until I feel comfortable in The ring. She and I did take handling classes prior which helped her....I am still not ready.....unfortunately. Yes, I would also advise getting some advice as far as his structure. Have u been to a dog show to watch?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Agree. If you're doing this b/c you're interested in showing, then get into a class and learn some of what you need to know. If you just want to see how your dog rates against the competition, get him evaluated by the breeder and STILL get into some classes b/c even if you hire a handler, it's WAY more fair to your dog to teach him at least a little bit of what's expected of him in the show ring. The handler will likely appreciate that, too.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Gibbs is just a little older than Ryley. He was the pick male puppy from his litter. Has Ryley been evaluated by his breeder lately? There are many things to look at such as bite, bone, proportions, movement, disqualifying faults, etc. Check in with him or her to see what they think! You'll also need to change his registration from limited to full if it isn't already.


They can show in CKC shows on a CKC limited registration, so no need to worry there just yet.

I would second the advice to have him evaluated by the breeder or a handler who regularly shows Goldens to get an idea of whether he would be competitive right now--no point in entering if he is going to be out of proportion or otherwise gawky and adolescent. Then get into a handling class if you want to show him yourself. It is easier to finish a Golden owner-handled in Canada than in the US, but you still have to have the dog show well, and know how to emphasize his best attributes. If you cannot find a handling class, or cannot put the time into learning to do it well then a handler will likely finish the title more quickly and affordably for you. When you add in the cost of your gas, hotel rooms, entering more shows etc, it is, funnily enough, usually cheaper to pay handling fees and finish more quickly. I like to show my own dogs, but I have one girl who just won't show for me and I was wasting my money. Sent her out with a handler on two weekends and she went RWB on 5pters both times.


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Our breeder saw him this past Saturday and she thinks he looks good and she asked us if we were thinking of showing him.
There is a 3 day show here in Calgary on March 11-13.

Not much time to get ready but I think it will be a lot easier if we hire a professional to handle him in the ring and I'm sure the breeder will be more than happy to help us get Ryley ready. She has offered to groom him.... which is great!

I just have to talk my wife into this. She's worried about the $100 per day cost that a professional handler charges.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

The thing is, you can get better results usually with a pro handler than you can yourself. If you don't have the grooming tools and know how, you can make simple mistakes and loose over and over again. I showed Bender here and there, didn't do much, she went with the breeder for the weekend to a smaller show and got breed and group placements and almost all her points in the three days - done!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Another thing to keep in mind if you go with a handler, is they usually would rather have the dog for the whole weekend, instead of you showing up in the morning to drop off and then pick up at the end of their time. It makes their job easier as they can adjust and get things done as needed (not waiting on someone who's running late, got lost and hands them a dog who needs grooming and hasn't been pottied two minutes before they have to show them). 

But, your dog usually gets a lot of socialization and extras. I remember being at the big show in town and walking a busy boy for an hour before he needed to go in the ring just to get him settled, he got lots of attention and training the whole time and still acted like a goof in the ring, but wasn't as bad and didn't attempt to hug the judge that day!


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Good advice people. I'll definitely make sure I show this thread to my wife.


----------



## Goldenz (Mar 16, 2010)

The Golden ring is very competitive - more so than a lot of other breeds. Excellent grooming is essential as are handling classes for your wife. If you're thinking of showing in the March shows your money is better spent with a handler.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I've been learning the ropes on this through trial and error. A four day show was so much more expensive when I went myself, bc there was a big hotel bill for me and the other dogs. We came home with gorgeous red ribbons against some lovely dogs but we lost every single day to a pro handler. Fastforward: the pro handler who beat the socks off us is going to handle our pup for the next few months, lol.

It will be much easier on Ryley if she learns to stack, stand, stay, bait, gait etc with you in low pressure situations regardless of which way you go. Even just having her stand and stay in the kitchen a few times a day for a few weeks is a good start.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I've been learning the ropes as well and over the past few months considered both options. I disagree that you should just hire a handler straight out of the gate just because. If your wife really wants to show Ryley and is committed to taking classes and learning how to groom, then let her! But you need someone to teach and mentor her. 

I really wanted to be the one to show Jack, but I don't have the time to commit to it right now. So we're using a handler who we love. But we're showing only occasionally right now because it does get expensive. I am able to show our dogs in sweepstakes, which is great though, and may show future dogs. We'll see . I have a friend, however, who has more time on his hands and is handling his own dog who is the same age as Jack. He's done great with him and his boy has 4 points on him already. So it can be done, everyone has to start somewhere!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I've been learning the ropes as well and over the past few months considered both options. I disagree that you should just hire a handler straight out of the gate just because. If your wife really wants to show Ryley and is committed to taking classes and learning how to groom, then let her! But you need someone to teach and mentor her.
> 
> I really wanted to be the one to show Jack, but I don't have the time to commit to it right now. So we're using a handler who we love. But we're showing only occasionally right now because it does get expensive. I am able to show our dogs in sweepstakes, which is great though, and may show future dogs. We'll see . I have a friend, however, who has more time on his hands and is handling his own dog who is the same age as Jack. He's done great with him and his boy has 4 points on him already. So it can be done, everyone has to start somewhere!


I absolutely agree! I am a newbie and I want to do it all myself. If I hire a handler because I am not good enough, how am I ever going to get good enough? I need the experience. I am more interested in the journey then the end result. Scout's sire's owner handles her own dogs successfully, so it can be done. Of course there will be an awkward stage, but you can't avoid it...

Also, you have a puppy which don't easily get pointed because they are not done growing yet--so why not have fun and learn and show your own puppy? If she wants to do it, let her. Take classes, be mentored, learn the ropes, and have fun!

I guess you have to decide where your motivation and comfort level is and go from there.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

^ I absolutely agree. I want to learn, so I am going to handle my own puppy. We're having fun, low pressure. I'll still love him if he never wins any points. I also think it's more about the journey. Meeting lots of like minded people whom love their dogs, goldens especially. What could be better?  I have decided that I'm also just not willing to send my dog out with a handler for weeks (or months) at a time for him to win. If we get to a point where he just needs a major of the last few points and I just can't seem to get him there, then I will hire a handler. I will miss him too much to just send him out all of the time when I can do it myself and enjoy it! I am attending regular conformation classes, and will be learning how to groom from my breeder eventually.


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

A lot of people here have mentioned taking handling/conformation classes which seems like a great idea. The trouble is, where are they? I googled these classes for the Calgary area and there are none to be found. The only thing I could find was a handling drop-in class... which I assume is for those who already know the basics and are looking for advice on some of the finer points.

It seems to me that the best type of class would be one for beginners with other dogs present so you can get a ring type atmosphere and then you can run around the ring with your dog and then set him or her in the correct stance in a line with the other dogs.... and the instructor would be giving you advice along the way on what you are doing right or wrong.

Thats the type of class I'm looking for... but I can't seem to find one.


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I am attending regular conformation classes, and will be learning how to groom from my breeder eventually.


Please tell me about your conformation classes and what they entail. How many people are there in your class?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I would ask your breeder. Even if you don't live nearby she may have a contact that does live close to you and will have a recommendation for a class. If there isn't a class, if there's a professional handler that lives near you there may be the possibility to do some individual classes depending on the handler's availability and willingness to do the lessons. I know several handlers i've met do those types of private lessons.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Ryley's Dad said:


> Please tell me about your conformation classes and what they entail. How many people are there in your class?


It is taught by a professional handler... at a facility that does puppy and dog training classes, grooming, and boarding. Another class that I did not choose to go to is through the local kennel club. That is where I would suggest you look as well. Contact someone on the webpage and ask about upcoming classes. At our kennel club, there was a class for 'ring ready' meaning they were using the class as a run through to prepare for an upcoming show. There was also 'novice handling' which was for beginners. 

At our class there were about 12 people there, all sorts of breeds. The instructor taught us as if we had never been to a show before. It was great for me, probably boring for my breeder who was also there with a novice dog. So, we went through individually just as you would in a show. Setting the dog up in a stack and allowing the 'judge' to go over him. If you didn't know how, when it was your turn, the handler showed you what to do, what not to do, and what to practice while you waited for your next turn. It was a 2 hour class which is very long for a puppy. So, sometimes I'd just let him sit down or take him outside for a break. 

Check here: 
Calgary Kennel and Obedience Club

I'd also ask your breeder if she's heard of upcoming classes. For the interim, I'd teach "stand" and "watch me" and worry about foot placement and everything else for when you find a class. I'm really, really new to all of this too. It's fun though, I feel like I'm already addicted.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Drop-in means that is it just ring time with sometimes with someone playing judge, but there usually isn't much instruction.

Some kennel clubs do offer beginner handling classes, and many pro handlers also do handling classes. Ask your breeder for some recommendations of contacts. I know people who hold them in S. Ontario, but not in Alberta!
Here are a couple of contacts
Canuck Dogs: Your source for Canadian dog event information online.

Junior Handling and Conformation Classes offered in the Calgary area.

Learning the ropes, and having a grasp of the procedures before you go in the ring is important. You really do not want your wife and the dog's first time in the ring to be in a real show--and I understand that that is afairly large show! Going to class will get the routines down pat, so that they can kick in when the stress of being in the ring for real also hits!! Class will give your wife and idea of how comfortable she is in the ring, and if she is not feeling ready yet, and if your breeder is going to be at the March show maybe she could take Ryley in.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I would check your local kennel club(s) for information. I go to drop-in which is really good for me, and better than no experience at all. Some instructors if you let them know can still be very helpful and slow with you at a drop-in. Also, the lady I go to fro drop-ins is a breeder/owner handler and she does private lessons. Another idea...


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

sterregold said:


> Drop-in means that is it just ring time with sometimes with someone playing judge, but there usually isn't much instruction.
> 
> Some kennel clubs do offer beginner handling classes, and many pro handlers also do handling classes. Ask your breeder for some recommendations of contacts. I know people who hold them in S. Ontario, but not in Alberta!
> Here are a couple of contacts
> ...


I went on to the Canuck Dogs website and found this:

*Conformation Handling Classes (Calgary)
Calgary Canine Fitness Center
509-42nd Ave SE (just off Blackfoot Trail)
Beginner 8 wks program (10am) or Drop in practice (11am)
(Starting Oct 2/10 to April /11)
Email: [email protected] or phone 403-279-6242
*

Thanks! I really appreciate everyones help.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

If I had just one dog, I think it would be fun to give 100 percent to learning to handle in the ring at the level of a professional, but I am just not good enough to show my pup in the Northeast USA and finish him in a judicuous amount of time/money without neglecting the other dogs. I'd like to try to finish him in a timely way bc I am so grateful the breeder took a chance on trusting me with my first pick of a show pup. It would probably take me five years to overcome my nerves and learn to groom well enough to do the majors myself. 

I so admire the owner handlers, like Kim from Kelore, who get right out there and compete and win with panache. She is as good as a pro, and there are several owner/breeder/handlers I so admire. I hope after a decade, I will get there. 

I love to partner with my middle dog in obedience, to hike with my senior dog, and usually have a pup in training from an awesome golden or vizsla/pbgv breeder, so I am grateful to try to put the single points on myself and have some help with the majors. My hander is happy to show him from ringside, so he will not be away for days and days. It is not either or for me- it is going to be both.


----------



## Kelore (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you so much Jill I work really hard and I know you would love it too


----------

